# my first planted tank



## mr_rob_boto (Aug 31, 2003)

I'm thinking of starting my first planted tank, I dont think I'll have any fish since pets are not allowed in my appt. It will be a 10g.
Would I need a filter for my tank?


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

:nod: other wise the water will get realy nasty


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

You could do it without a filter, but you're probably going to end up with stagnant water as a result and some algaes LOVE areas with no current. At bare minimum you would need a bubble wall going along the length of the tank


----------



## Susp3nc3 (Jan 27, 2005)

i would get a small powerhead atleast and just put it at the bottom to create some current.


----------



## james__12345 (Mar 25, 2005)

i kinda doubt that fish would count in the "no pets" rule you should ask


----------



## CTREDBELLY (Apr 8, 2005)

james__12345 said:


> i kinda doubt that fish would count in the "no pets" rule you should ask
> [snapback]1093457[/snapback]​


----------



## Susp3nc3 (Jan 27, 2005)

i recently drained my 90 gallon and needed a place for some plants so i set up my 10 gallon. I put a air strip, powerhead and it has a built in filter. I am trying to revive the plants cause i think my lights in the 90 were inadequate...i bought some lights for "plants" lol...


----------



## edcal (Feb 19, 2005)

mr_rob_boto said:


> I'm thinking of starting my first planted tank, I dont think I'll have any fish since pets are not allowed in my appt. It will be a 10g.
> Would I need a filter for my tank?
> [snapback]1091779[/snapback]​


defy authority and smuggle a lil bag of fish in your ninja turtle lunch box...no one will ever know


----------



## mr_rob_boto (Aug 31, 2003)

lol
alrighty, thanks guys.
I might get some neons or something small


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

/\







i wonder if my apt complex management likes my 113 covering the whole wall







oh well, the maintenance guys did


----------



## Phenek (Mar 22, 2005)

elTwitcho said:


> You could do it without a filter, but you're probably going to end up with stagnant water as a result and some algaes LOVE areas with no current. At bare minimum you would need a bubble wall going along the length of the tank
> [snapback]1093110[/snapback]​


I would not do without a filter: the water would not move and it would not be that great.
plus, algaes could develop more easily.

in a 10 gal maybe you could put a few neons or guppys or a betta. It could be great


----------



## werdna (Mar 15, 2005)

dude i would get fish i reALLY DONT THINK THAT THEY WIL COUNT AS PETS


----------

